# First Time Owner And Away From Home For Birth



## RollingScone (Aug 4, 2012)

What else can go wrong!? 

I bought two female rats, one dumbo and one regular roughly 4 weeks ago. I have them both temporarily housed in a 10 gallon aquarium, and recently just purchased a Martin cage to put them in once I got back. 

Apparently Sapphire (the dumbo) had babies last night on the 3rd of August. I've been away from home for a wisdom tooth extraction (and resulting complications) so I haven't been able to get in as much trust training as I would have liked, and now I feel stuck. Do I move the other rat out to the other cage once I get back home and leave the mother be? 

I'm so worried right now I don't know what to do... :'(


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, definitely separate them asap. You'll need to put the other Female in the Martins cage while the babies are here, because It's not a good idea to keep 2 Females together when there are babies present. Get the mother rat some nutritious food (Hard boiled eggs are the best!) and leave her be for now. Wait for her to want to come out for a little break from her babies. It'll be okay, just try to do some minor trust training with her here and there, and try not to stress her out too much.


----------



## RollingScone (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, good. I'll be heading home in an hour or two and will be setting up the Martin cage as soon as I get there and making some hard boiled eggs for mommy.

Thank god pet smart is having a sale this weekend, time to go grab new supplies.


----------



## RollingScone (Aug 4, 2012)

Also, is it normal for the mother to really only pay attention to her kits when she's feeding them? She seems to ignore them other times, but I know their being feed because I can see the milk band and have witnessed her feeding them.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

As long as she's with them most of the time (Sleeping on them and such) it should be fine. If they're left alone uncovered for an extended amount of time there may be an issue.. Just be sure they ALL have milk bands. Don't be afraid to touch them and check if you're unsure.


----------



## RollingScone (Aug 4, 2012)

They all have milk bands. It's funny too, because up until today she wasn't overtly protective of her babies. Today I reached in the tank to check their bands and she lept on top of them for dear life. So I think that's a pretty good sign. 

I was just confused seeing her sleep on top of her hideaway for the last two days. She now seems to sleep on them more. Maybe it's because we don't have air conditioning and she wants to keep the babies cool? I know they don't preserve body heat well though, so that doesn't make much sense. 

Thank you for helping me out, I've been so worried I've been doing it all wrong lol.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I've spoken to quite a few breeders over here leave mums friend in with her, if they seem to be getting on fine. There are risk associated but also benefits. The risks are mum could become over protective of the little ones and hurt the other adult, or they could fight over the babies and injure/kill them, however in the cases i've heard about recently this hasn't happened, instead mum has been much calmer and the 'aunties' have either left mum too it, or given her a hand when the babies are getting a bit mad. I think if you've already seperated them i would leave them, but if not and they are getting on well and mum seems happy then i would leave her for now, just constantly watch them.

Mum will not always sleep on the nest as baby rats can overheat, and it's part of her regulating the nest temperature. A lot of early loses in rat litters are down to this actually. Just as babies can't keep themselves warm they also can't keep themselves cool. It's one of the reasons why i have relatively open nests. Mum doesn't have a hideaway, just lots of nesting material to make her own nest out of, i then drape a towel over one side of the cage, it keeps her feeling safe but gives good ventilation for the nest and babies.


----------



## RollingScone (Aug 4, 2012)

They're already separated so I think they'll be okay. Evey just seems lonely when she's not hanging out with Sapphire during their exercise/free time.  My poor baby.

I was surprised my momma didn't make her nest in the hideaway, and instead in the corner of the tank. It's like she left the hidey so she can get away from the babies when she needs to lol. 

One problem I've run into is the cage is starting to to have a noticeable smell. How do I clean it without disturbing mom and babies too much?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Babies do stink lol, wait until there eating alongside mum! It gets worse

See if you can tempt mum out of the cage for free range with her sister. Whilst she's out pick out any particularly whiffy bits of bedding or food etc. You can do this daily and handle the kittens whilst your at it. After about 7-10 days from birth you can do a full clean out, removing mum and babies with a bit of the nest into a carrier. To make it less stressful keep a handful of the old nest to put in the new one, then add the babies and mum and close the cage. She may be a little upset but she will quickly settle again. Once their eyes open and they start moving around a bit you can add fun things for them to do with each clean out.


----------



## RollingScone (Aug 4, 2012)

Well I've gotten the hang of cleaning the cage without disturbing Sapphire too much. It is funny, I leave a little of the original bedding circle for the nest and the cover the rest of the cage bottom with fresh bedding. Within 10 minutes, Sapp has cleared out the whole right side to build up the walls around the babies! xD It's pretty entertaining to watch. 

Anyways, I have some pictures of the little fuzzbutts now!




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





















I still need to find prospective owners which has me worried :/ Fingers crossed I can find someone soon!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness, how adorable  !


----------



## RollingScone (Aug 4, 2012)

Well the babies are 18 days old and getting along so well! My boyfriend has already picked out a rat he plans on keeping for himself (SUCESS! haha) and I've been talking to friends who might be interested in taking a few either as pets or as at least foster parents. 

I've been trust training my two older girls as well and got the two of them to eat applesauce off of my finger tips, so I'd say that's a win. :3 Evey has also developed a funny habit of cleaning my mouth. Never thought the more timid of the two would be the one sticking her head in my mouth, lol.


----------

